# Can't get Sigmatel Stac 9200 High Definition Audio Installed



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I am having a problem installing the Sigmatel STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio drivers. They were working fine until I installed some codecs then uninstalled them. I tried reinstalling the drivers (downloaded from Dell). Everest reports the driver as SigmaTel STAC9200 @ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller. When I try to install it it tells me another instance of the setup program is running--tried rebooting, tried installing in safe mode--same error. 

Control Panel lists a yellow exclamation point by "MS UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio".l Tried downloading that driver and only one I could find is a Realtek version and that doesn't fix the problem. 

Sound is not working. 

Any ideas?


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

have you tried System Restore to the date when everything worked?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Yes I did try Restore--did not work.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

BTW--I thought I posted this in Hardware--don't know if it was moved or not.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

FYI, I answered, because I have the same SigmaTel STAC9200 but when I checked Device Manager, I don't have : MS UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio" anywhere.I did not install any other drivers but the ones that came with the laptop.
Mulder you should ask to move this to hardware maybe?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Actually, what I ended up doing what downloading an IDT High-Definition Audio CODEC Driver from Hewlett Packard because it was compartible with 945 Intel Chipset that is used on the Dell board I have. The reason is because Everest was identifying the Multimedia adapter as an Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller which is also used by HP. But that's just the generic control from Intel and there is no driver for that. Anyway, the IDT driver ended up taking care of the MS UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio, but of course then gave me a yellow exclamation point for the IDT High Def Audio because I don't have that--I then updated that driver by pointing it to the Sigmatel inf file that I had downloaded from Dell (the one that wouldn't install) and it installed that and problem solved. A round about way of doing it, but it worked. Now the Multimedia driver is listed as "SigmaTel STAC9205X @ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller." Very odd though that the Sigmatel Driver from Dell would not install the MS UAA Bus Driver for High Def. But once before I had ended up installing a sound card driver that I could not get installed using the board manufacturer's driver by using another manufacturer's driver that used the same chipset (same as I did here). So that's a lesson--you have trouble with a driver, try a different driver using the same chipset.

bp936--my guess is you don't have the MS UAA driver because you don't have High Def Audio.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

right you are. I don't have High Def on any of the computers, only on my TV.

Glad you fixed the problem. I am just surprised, no one answered. Don't they love you here?
Miss reading your posts.


----------

